

LinkedIn Data Scientist Talks Shop - dataisfun
http://chart.io/blog/2011/10/06/data-science-according-to-linkedins-monica-rogati/

======
dmk23
Nice interview, but I wish she shared more technical details on what they
actually did, what worked and what did not.

Especially on bootstrapping a recommendation engine from sparse data set,
which is a very common challenge -

    
    
      It was definitely hard in the beginning because we had lower density of data.
      As more people joined, however, we got increasing insight into how the graph
      connects. We were then able to look at several things people have in common.
      More and more signals began to appear.
    

Would be great to see what data they had, how they prioritized which signals
to use and how they evolved their algorithms as more data was generated.

~~~
dataisfun
Yea, that's a good point. I wanted to keep it light.

------
wooyi
Data scientists will be the one of the most coveted jobs in the near future.
These are the new form of hackers.

~~~
dataisfun
they already are :)

